

The Practice of Programming, Debugging - geoka9
http://cm.bell-labs.com/cm/cs/tpop/debugging.html

======
MattyDub
I liked the plots they had in that chapter. Did they mention elsewhere how to
generate plots like that? Would something like gnuplot work? Edit:
conciseness.

~~~
eru
If you are talking about <http://cm.bell-labs.com/cm/cs/tpop/debug.gif>, then
gnuplot should be able to do something similar.

